# won't quit peeing in the house



## PoodleUp (Apr 11, 2008)

Birdie is now 1.5 years old and still won't quit peeing in the living room. When I was training her not to she did fine. Now I am finding dried up puddles of ppe in the formal dining room. Today I went into the garage to drive my FJ40 and found a huge puddle of pee on the floor. What is the deal? She is let out of the house a dozen times a day to potty. She is also peeing submissively. Everytime she brings me my socks she pees.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

We have had trouble with Casey the odd time and once was an infection I notice problems on high protien foods. I have used and will use again if needed at time Leaks no more. It is drops you can buy and have solved problems within 2 days.
Has she been spayed. Females can have problems but first thing I would do is a urine check up that can be done without a vet visit so cheaper like 20 bucks then if all is clear there try the drops and look at her food how high the protien is


----------



## PoodleUp (Apr 11, 2008)

She has been spayed and she is on Purina One. We use to feed her high protein foods but she couldn't handle the protein. now that was when she was a puppy so she may be able to handle the protein now.
my wife says she can smell the urine but I can't.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I dont think any of the purinas would be high protien so that shouldn't be it best thing would be to take a sample to the vets. Spayed females can get leaky so if not an infection check out the Leaks no more. I think they are awsome drops not sure why they work but they do for Casey. $13 Canadian so cheap fix if it works as well for you guys.


----------



## Jana (Feb 2, 2009)

I bet it is a physical issue rather than a behavioral one (unless she has had a big change in routine, such as being left a lot when she wasn't before, or something)

Hopefully it is just vaginitis (which can be cleared up with a cream)...If it is you probably would have noticed her licking a lot, trying to keep herself clean and acting like she was bothered by it.

I agree that it definitely could be spay incontinence (It affects 4-20% of all spayed dogs, especially those spayed younger than one year) as well....if so your vet can give her a prescription for Proin (which is PPA like used to be in cold medicine)..or estrogen replacement. 

Alternatively, some folks even do doggie accupuncture for incontinence...but I don't know anyone, personally, who has done it.

Good luck with this! I am sure it's frustrating for both of you!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I would be inclinded to have her tested for any sort of infection and if she doesn't have one then I would assume that the pee'ing in the house IS a behavioral issue. Submissive pee'ing/leaking not included.

Just a thought, (which doesn't apply to her "leaking" or sumbmissive peeing), but what product specificly are you using the clean the soiled areas with? 

You need to get a cleaner that removes the pheromones that are left behind after a dog potty's in a particular spot. You cannot smell these but the dog can and it attracts them back to that spot, most cleaners do not remove that specific odor. If you are noticing her pee'in over and over in the same general areas in your home that is likely the problem. I use a cleaner I buy at petsmart called Get Serious, I LOVE it. In fact I just used it in a rug doctor steam cleaner and cleaned my whole house with it. Really great stuff. I know there are others as well, I think PetZyme is another one. What you really have to be careful of is using products that contain amonia of any type, I have a friend with a carpet cleaning bussiness and he says windex is an awsome carpet cleaner for stains and such. However, the amonia would also attract your dog to that area to potty.

In addition to the possible pheromones that are attracting her to specific areas of your home it is likely become habit for her to potty in those areas. Sooo, even after removing the pheromones you will still have to watch her closely to make sure she isn't going back out of habit. :banghead:

Another issue that jumps to mind is that you mentioned that you are finding dired up areas of pee or puddles. So she is going out of sight to relieve herself. How did you go about housebreaking her as a puppy? That could also have a lot to do with the issue. Some people inadvertantly teach their dog to go hide in order to relieve themselves. When you potty trained her Did you go out in the yard with her , or walk her on a leash to go potty? Do you do it now? What happened, (what was your response) if you caught her pee'ing in the house?


----------



## PoodleUp (Apr 11, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> I would be inclinded to have her tested for any sort of infection and if she doesn't have one then I would assume that the pee'ing in the house IS a behavioral issue. Submissive pee'ing/leaking not included.
> 
> Just a thought, (which doesn't apply to her "leaking" or sumbmissive peeing), but what product specificly are you using the clean the soiled areas with?
> 
> ...


Great input and questions. She is peeing on hardwood floors. What would you recommend for that? She was crate trained and was walked outside to do the deed every time. She is older now so we just let her out of the door but she is let out of the house A LOT throughout the day. When I catch, which is hardly ever I scold her without physical discipline and make her go straight outside. When I do find urine I do nothing about it since I didn't see her do t.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I have moped my floors with get serious but in the house we just bought we don't have wood floors (yet). Before I got married and moved out I used it on my mother's wood floors. I didn't mop like I would on tile though. I put the get serious on a rag and cleaned with it that way and then made sure to dry the area of the floor I had cleaned. As with any cleaner I would suggest you do a little test spot on the floor somewhere to make sure it isn't going to damage your particular floor. My mothers hardwood was ok, I won't go and say that it will be fine for every wood floor though.  I don't want anyone mad at me because they took my advice without doing a test and ruined their wood... 

I can go on and on about housebreaking and re-housbreaking dogs but nothing I say is likely to be new to you, and it will likely make me question wether or not I really want to start over and get a new puppy which would be bad, poor Jazz needs a playmate.  
What I can stress, though I know you will have heard it before, is to keep a very close eye on her. Keep her with you every second she is out or confine her to easy to clean areas of your home when you cannot watch her. Just like when she was a puppy. Assuming there is no medical problem of course she shouldn't get free rein in your home unless she can be trusted to potty where she is supposed to. Obviously if she does have a medical reason for the behavior then treatment and a little reinforcement on where she needs to "go" should do the trick.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Jenny started having accidents inside and we noticed she was squating to pee several times when she was outside, she had a bladder infection. Have her checked as soon as possible, if that is what it is, it could move into her kidneys.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Vinegar diluted with water kills most scents and should be safe on hardwood.


----------

